
Frances Allen, Who Helped Hardware Understand Software, Dies at 88 - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/08/technology/frances-allen-dead.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24066832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24066832)

